# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  BUSCO PRACTICANTE DE LA CARRERA DE AGRONEGOCIOS

## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
AgroFórum.pe está buscando a un practicante de la carrera de Agronegocios, que tenga pensado especializarse o dedicarse a la parte comercial, para que nos ayude con la administración del portal y los temas de comercialización que nosotros trabajamos.  *Funciones que deberá desempeñar:* 
- Publicar noticias del sector diariamente
- Moderar y brindar soporte a los temas publicados por los usuarios
- Coordinar temas de comercialización  *Perfil que buscamos:* 
- Puntual
- Responsable
- Proactivo
- Con conocimiento de Internet y redes sociales 
La propuesta de trabajo es de medio tiempo (9am a 1pm)... Los interesados pueden enviar su CV a *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Gracias y saludos!Temas similares: La seriedad en los agronegocios El reto de los agronegocios Hablemos sobre Agronegocios ética en los agronegocios Agronegocios internet empresa

----------


## Genaro Abarca

Hola, aun están buscando candidatos 
Me interesa aprender en te tipo de negocio

----------

